# All about BSNL 3G and other 3g services



## gopi_vbboy (Mar 31, 2011)

Dedicated to Bsnl 3g discussion

*www.karnataka.bsnl.co.in/3G/3gbanner.gif
3G is the next generation of mobile communications systems. It enhances the services such as multimedia, high speed mobile broadband, internet access with the ability to view video footage on your mobile handset. With a 3G phone and access to the 3G network you can make video calls, watch live TV, access the high speed internet, receive emails and download music tracks, as well as the usual voice call and messaging services found on a mobile phone, like person to person video, live streaming, downloadable video of entertainment, news, current affairs and sport content and video messaging

Faq-*www.bsnl.in/faq/faq.php
*www.bsnl.in/faq/faqans.php?paramCategory=3G%20Mobile%20Services

Check handset compatibility:
*www.tatadocomo.com/3g-handsets.aspx

3g Dataplans can be opted in two ways-
1)Using 3g Compatible handsets
2)Using 3g Datacards


Check about dataplans here:
*www.bsnl.in/service/3G/3G_files/3g.htm


Access point settings:
*www.karnataka.bsnl.co.in/3G/finet3g.htm

Migrating from 2g Sim to 3G Sim -bsnl
*www.karnataka.bsnl.co.in/3G/migration.htm


Consumer Grieviences:Any problem in 3g can easily solved by filing a complaint here
*mis.bsnl.co.in/pgs/internet/pgwebregn.asp

I have had a good experience in this..they are technically helpful in solving 3g issues....


----------

